# 175w MH growing jungle vals



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

is 175w metal halide enough for growing jungle vals in a 180 gallon tank


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

??????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

they are a low light plant to my knowledge, grew just fine in my low tech set-up, I would think you would be ok


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Jungle vals can grow in various lighting conditions. Localized algae may be a problem when using a MH however.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## Jonney_boy (Apr 28, 2010)

I dont' know what your light setup looks like, but if your using a single metal halide lamp, you are going to get a really bright spot under the lamp and a dark tank elsewhere. My experience with those lamps are they will light a 2'x2' area nicely. a 180 tank I presume is 4ft long, so you are going to need 2 units.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

i used jobes fert sticks too i think that will help


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

im gonna try one for now. if not ill move to 2 i have three bulbs i can place


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

would jobes ferts sticks be ok im sure i think ?


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

would jungle do well with flourish excel ? help
is there a site that tell you what to do and not about jungle vals
just wanna know if dosing florish excel will be good for jungle vals


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

excel will melt any type of vals in my experience.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

so would c02 be bad for vals too


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

our what would be good for them ?


----------



## hdrob (Dec 6, 2010)

I have some Val's in my planted tank. I haven't used Excel but I do use pressurized CO2 and they are doing great. I've heard that Excel will melt Val's too. I'm not running MHs, I have T5 fixtures. I'm not an expert at planted tanks, I just started out with them.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

i am running a 15k im gonna go try 10k and see if that helps. ive growin all other plants no prob. with 15k and metricide and micro ferts . but i want to try easy growin and less maintenance. ive been running 15k for 8hrs a day and lots of brown algae and slow growing vals. but i think they need time to settle they have been in for 2 to 3 weeks one is doin good 2 our not . but the ones that are not have been moved once our twice .


----------



## sumbeachsumwhere (Apr 24, 2010)

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> is there a site that tell you what to do and not about jungle vals


Yes there is, it's called google.


----------

